# Ideal couscous:liquid ratio



## CyberSlag5k

Quick question. I've been ballparking about 1 cup of liquid for 1 cup of uncooked couscous. Is that about right? Does it change if you use something other than water? I'm planning on using vegetable stock, myself (BTW, I don't have to refrigerate vegetable stock after opening it, right? I bought some in a box which isn't refrigerated and it doesn't mention anything on the outside).

Thanks as always!


----------



## Lizannd

*No, after opening it MUST be refrigerated, and I'm....*

not sure about the ratio of liquid to couscous.  I have to look at the box every time I make it, but the amount would be the same for water or stock.  I use stock all the time, never water.


----------



## GB

I am pretty sure I usually use a 1:1 ratio, but play with it and see what works. Try one cup of couscous to 1 1/4 quarter cups of liquid.

As far as the veggie broth, yes it does need to be refrigerated after opening. Either that or you can freeze it for later use.


----------



## CyberSlag5k

Thanks guys


----------



## maccalicious

I make the cous cous according to the water-couscous ratio on the packaging but always find it very dry.  Should I change the ratio? Should I change the brand, does this make a difference? Or is there another trick someone can teach me? Thanks. I really like couscous and have quite a few recipes that taste delicious, if only it weren't so dry....


----------



## kitchenelf

maccalicious said:
			
		

> I make the cous cous according to the water-couscous ratio on the packaging but always find it very dry.  Should I change the ratio? Should I change the brand, does this make a difference? Or is there another trick someone can teach me? Thanks. I really like couscous and have quite a few recipes that taste delicious, if only it weren't so dry....



It's going to be dry until you make whatever you are going to make with it.  If you cook spaghetti noodles and place them in a colander they will eventually dry out too.  OR, you could see if using a bit more water will help.  You don't want them to get soggy either.  There's nothing worse than an over-cooked noodle!


----------



## GB

I find a little bit of extra virgin olive oil (the good stuff) poured over the couscous after cooking, assuming that flavor works with what you are making, moistens the couscous up quite well.


----------



## kitchenelf

GB said:
			
		

> I find a little bit of extra virgin olive oil (the good stuff) poured over the couscous after cooking, assuming that flavor works with what you are making, moistens the couscous up quite well.



I meant to mention that last night GB - I do the same thing - provided the flavor will work like you said.  Side Question for you - do you ever use Israeli couscous?  It's my favorite!!!!  I love that stuff!


----------



## GB

I have never made it myself, but I have had it out at restaurants. Yes it is great stuff for sure!


----------



## Katie H

I, too, prepare mine as the package directs. Also, as kitchenelf mentioned, any pasta-like product will dry out as it stands. I recommend serving/eating your couscous as soon after cooking it as you can. That should help or, as someone else suggested, add extra liquid.


----------



## dadag

*A quick couscous recipe*

Ingredients for a quick couscous
1/2 stick unsalted butter
3 cups Chicken broth
1/2 teaspoon salt
1 1/2 cups couscous 

Melt the butter in a large saute pan,add the chicken stock, salt, raise the heat to high and bring the stock to a boil. Off the heat and add the couscous. Cover the pan and let it sit for 10 minutes.
Gently stir with a fork to break the crumbs.

The recipe for the whole meal is here: http://www.bestfoodforum.com/node/23

Hope this helps


----------



## Claire

I, too, prefer to make my couscous with stock or broth.  If I'm doing what is readily available (for me, cooking in many places across the country, that means Near East brand; I buy the plain most of the time, but their seasoned ones are good as well), just follow the package and, yes, it is 1:1.  Sometimes, though, I buy what is sold by my local spice merchant as "Israeli Couscous", and they are more like small ball-bearings in size.  Those actually need to be boiled (much larger, much more dense, more like orzo, but round) and I use more broth and drain the excess rather than try to guess!


----------



## Claire

I like to take my couscous and mix with some ground or finely chopped meat (lamb is ideal, but anything will do, even a boneless-skinless frozen chicken breast, poached, then chopped, steamed shrimp, or no meat at all), dried fruit of some sort, almonds or pistachios, green onions, and herbs from the garden (parsley, mint, chives are my favorites) and if you like heat, chili flakes or a fresh pepper, chopped.  Toss.  Good hot or cold.  If you use the packaged stuff, this is an ideal summer meal because you can cook whatever meat you use in the cool morning hours, then all that is left to do is to boil the water and assemble.  Oh, especially if you're serving it cold, drizzle some olive oil and squeeze some lemon over it.  To add to the presentation and such, serve on a bed of lettuce or spinach leaves.  A true one-pot, great summer meal for those of us who don't have air conditioning!


----------

